# 5iu hgh or 5x a day peptides for muscle growth?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, am planning my off season bulk an i never used hgh av only just started using peptides for my pre holiday cut, I've been working out the costs an I can get ripotropin 5iu mon - fri for the same price as 5 shots mon - fri of ghrp2 100mcg/cjc1-29 100mcg

i won't mention prices but they work out the same.

what do you think will be better for muscle growth?

also goin to be running test, deca, eq, androl, preW slin,

I know 5 x 100/100mcg of ghrp2/cjc = 5.5iu of hgh an riptropin could be underdosed, buy who knows.

what do you guys think?

Cheers


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Both mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Both can be expensive though, on paper the peps option looks better i would like to hear what guys with real experience with both have to say, peps 5x a day would def help you put in the calories though


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Real hands on experience,go with the rips,even better with legit hyges or pharma


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

adpolice said:


> Real hands on experience,go with the rips,even better with legit hyges or pharma


Hi,

So if I went with rips whats best for muscle growth, 5iu pre or post work out? What if am using humolog pre work out too?

Any one else got an opinion about hgh vs peptides?

Or hgh timing?


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Split the dose,2.5 in the morning 2.5 after training.For muscle gains i also like same weekly dose but EOD or M-W-F.Personally i always use slin with gh,much more weight gain that way


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Ill be doing slin and gh pre work out, new legit brown hyges from com.cn are posting higher serum levels than rips lol wicked stuff strong as..


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally I'm doing 8iu hyge M W F

Would recommend, Fck jabbing 5 times a day ED


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

This is interesting @Pscarb do you think you see more benefit from 5iu good gh ed or 3-5 saturation dose peptide jabs ed?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> This is interesting @Pscarb do you think you see more benefit from 5iu good gh ed or 3-5 saturation dose peptide jabs ed?


4 saturation dose peptides jabs 3 hours apart with 1-2iu HGH 10 mins after each one


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> 4 saturation dose peptides jabs 3 hours apart with 1-2iu HGH 10 mins after each one


Yea maybe more optimal, but I'm interested in whether pulsing your own natural gh with peptides (3-5 saturation doses) or using synthetic gh (5iu ed) would be better if cost wasn't an issue?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> Ill be doing slin and gh pre work out, new legit brown hyges from com.cn are posting higher serum levels than rips lol wicked stuff strong as..


Do you have a link to the test results of the brown hyges? I'm planning on using either peptides or GH later this year and if there is some decent GH around then that's what I'll probably go for.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> Ill be doing slin and gh pre work out, new legit brown hyges from com.cn are posting higher serum levels than rips lol wicked stuff strong as..


Personally wouldn't buy .com.cn hyge's they are neither DR Lin, or hygene. So when there are two doctors carrying one name already would you pick the unnamed generic third option (con.cn)

I've had a box before and it was cack


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> 4 saturation dose peptides jabs 3 hours apart with 1-2iu HGH 10 mins after each one


Yeah I would love to do that but it's a cost thing, do one or the other, what's the best?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Peptides with low dose gh to piggy back like mark suggested .


----------



## big hitter (Jan 16, 2011)

Run both


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Personally wouldn't buy .com.cn hyge's they are neither DR Lin, or hygene. So when there are two doctors carrying one name already would you pick the unnamed generic third option (con.cn)
> 
> I've had a box before and it was cack


that's why you need to know yr source and test yr gear before ordering larger quantities lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

jayDP said:


> Yeah I would love to do that but it's a cost thing, do one or the other, what's the best?


Why don't you do a little trail month on each see how it works out post your results I would be interested


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

bail said:


> Why don't you do a little trail month on each see how it works out post your results I would be interested


Yeah I'll do that, won't be starting for about 8 weeks gonna do trt test an empty out abit before hitting my bulk propley.

Also problem with rips is you need to order 400iu min so ill propley do peptides first month then do rips for 3 months.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Yeah I'll do that, won't be starting for about 8 weeks gonna do trt test an empty out abit before hitting my bulk propley.
> 
> Also problem with rips is you need to order 400iu min so ill propley do peptides first month then do rips for 3 months.


From reading reviews on them they seem to hold alot of water retention aswell. This defo put me off them


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> From reading reviews on them they seem to hold alot of water retention aswell. This defo put me off them


Which, the rips?

In never used any hgh but I'm holding loads of water from peptidesuk stuff now an only doin 100ghrp/100cjc 3x everyday.

Isn't holding a ton of water a good thing when using hgh, proves the stuff is potent? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Which, the rips?
> 
> In never used any hgh but I'm holding loads of water from peptidesuk stuff now an only doin 100ghrp/100cjc 3x everyday.
> 
> Isn't holding a ton of water a good thing when using hgh, proves the stuff is potent? Or does it not work like that?


When things like swelling of ankles etc come into it, I can't see that being a good thing.

I'm on hyges ATM, only been on them maybe 3 weeks now and would say I'm holding no water


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Rips are g2g, I take them over original hyge.. iv used both.

I held a little water to start but it dropped off, I was using 45 iu a week for a while.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

@jayDP I'm looking into this myself was going to start my own thread then seen yours, iv not used gh either yet, only ghrp6. But I'm thinking, how about you run ghrp/cjc x3 ed then say 2iu rip pwo?

Because you can't realy use your ghrp/cjc pwo because of the 30min wait for food and if your using slin pre wo your going to have your carbs from your intra shake in you.

Say:

Preps: 100/100

Pre breakfast

Pre pre wo+slin

Pre bed

Gh: 2iu (or what ever dose equals the same total £££ value)

pwo

Edit: just spotted you need to buy 400iu gh rip in 1 go, shame, cos maybe this idea would have been ok.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also is that correct "100ghrp2+100cjc x5 = around 5.5iu hgh?

That's a good dose of natty hgh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I used 150/150 peps Am/pm pre bed,also I used 4iu Gh half an hour after pm jab as I was going to sleep,this greatly assisted fat burning,during my epic fat loss regime!

Bulking is a different game,though I recon this could work you must fast an hour b4 peps and at least half an hour after,so Gh by its self may have advantages as no fasting is needed.

Try both and see what works for you buddy....


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I was using 3 x peps a day, for months, no sides and not much anything really, I also used dr lins hyge at 5iu a day, pretty much the same as the peps.

Then I upped my peptide use to 5 x a day just to see if those extra x2 was as good as pscarb was saying, and I have to admit, its miles better.. looking leaner, better weight loss, better definition and all the old skool sides I used to get like carpel tunnel syndrome, sore wrists, arms and ankles all back with a vengeance lol.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

stone14 said:


> @jayDP I'm looking into this myself was going to start my own thread then seen yours, iv not used gh either yet, only ghrp6. But I'm thinking, how about you run ghrp/cjc x3 ed then say 2iu rip pwo?
> 
> Because you can't realy use your ghrp/cjc pwo because of the 30min wait for food and if your using slin pre wo your going to have your carbs from your intra shake in you.
> 
> ...


Rips want 500iu to UK sorry not 400iu, it very cheap, only just above Chinese unlabelled blue top, it's just having the money up front to pay,

I've been on a diet for my hol for 5 weeks and was doin peptidesUK ghrp2/cjc129 100/100mcg

30mins pre breakfast

1h 30min pre gym (30mins before prework out food)

30 mins pre bed food

Seems really good, but I've got nothing to compare it too, pscarb said that brand were 5 out of 10 for potency

Am guna do a load off over time and try get the rips and try wat pscarb says, 8iu mon/wed/fri


----------

